# My little shop!



## kd7fhg (Mar 11, 2009)

A few photos of where I like to spend my time.

















I hope you all have a great Day!
KD7FHG


----------



## rake60 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice old Craftsman Lathe!

They don't make them like that anymore!

Rick


----------



## seagar (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like a great place to spend your time and I like your toys. ;D

Regards Ian.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 12, 2009)

A very nice shop, enjoy

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks great, enjoy.


----------

